# Site web avec ou sans WWW, c'est quoi la différence ?



## Fran6 (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous !

Petite question que je me pose... C'est quoi la différence entre le même site avec WWW et sans ???  
Je veux dire techniquement ?? :rose: 
J'ai vu ce soir sur Google Webmaster Tools qu'il pouvait être important de faire un choix entre les deux pour ne pas se retrouver avec 2 sites référencés et du coup un moins bon Pagerank...
Mais bon, c'est quoi la différence ??  :rateau: 
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse...
Fran6


----------



## Niconemo (30 Octobre 2006)

macg.co c'est un nom de domaine

http://macg.co est théoriquement l'adresse d'accès directe à ce NDD.

Bon.

mais en pratique, on a souvent besoin de structurer les différents contenus accessibles sous un dom de domaine. On crée donc des sous-domaines.

forums.macg.co

"www." c'est tout simplement le sous-domaine donné le plus souvent rien de plus. Ça veut dire World Wide Web (la toile à l'échelle du monde). La signification de ce sous-domaine conventionnel c'est grosso modo "partie du site accessible au public avec un navigateur srtandard et qui contient la page d'accueil"

En général, techniquement, http://mondomaine.com renvoie à la même page que http://www.mondomaine.com mais c'est vrai qu'il faut mieux toujours référencer son site sous une seule de ces formes pour être bien cohérent (bien que je doute que ça embrouille beaucoup Google de toute façon : je n'ai jamais vu un site en double pour ce genre de chose).


----------



## Fran6 (30 Octobre 2006)

Niconemo a dit:


> macg.co c'est un nom de domaine
> 
> http://mageneration.com est théoriquement l'adresse d'accès directe à ce NDD.
> 
> ...



Merci Nico pour ta réponse...Du coup, les robots passent une fois pour les 2 adresses ou passent séparément sur chaque URL ? Je pose la question parce que sur mon site, j'ai des pubs adsense sur la version sans www et j'en ai pas sur la version AVEC www. Donc, je me demandais si Google ou Adsense ne prenaient pas en compte 2 sites...

En tout cas, merci pour avoir pris le temps de m'expliquer !!! 

Fran6


----------



## Niconemo (30 Octobre 2006)

Ah ! 

Si tu n'as pas la même chose sur www. et sur la version domaine direct, c'est clair : pour Google ce sont deux sites (ou en tout cas deux parties distinctes d'un même domaine). Donc effectivement, ce n'est pas vraiment OK niveau référencement.

Tu n'as pas moyen de faire en sorte que ça renvoie à la même page ?  C'est souvent l'option par défaut d'un paramétrage de NDD.


----------



## Fran6 (30 Octobre 2006)

Bah disons que je peux le faire sur Google Webmasters Tools mais il faut un fichier de vérification et il le trouve sur www.fran6art.com mais pas sur fran6art.com ... Et puis, on m'a conseillé de créer un fichier htaccess mais je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir le faire...

Donc, pour le moment, c'est un peu le souk !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Niconemo (30 Octobre 2006)

Mouich... je ne connais pas Google Webmasters Tools c'est avec &#231;a que tu g&#232;res ton nom de domaine ?

Mais en g&#233;n&#233;ral, on part du principe th&#233;orique qu'il n'y en fait a rien du tout sous http://mondomaine.com mais qu'&#224; d&#233;faut de sous-domaine d&#233;termin&#233; par le visiteur on renvoie &#224; la page publique, c'est &#224; dire &#224; http://www.mondomaine.com


----------



## Fran6 (30 Octobre 2006)

Niconemo a dit:


> Mouich... je ne connais pas Google Webmasters Tools c'est avec ça que tu gères ton nom de domaine ?
> 
> Mais en général, on part du principe théorique qu'il n'y en fait a rien du tout sous http://mondomaine.com mais qu'à défaut de sous-domaine déterminé par le visiteur on renvoie à la page publique, c'est à dire à http://www.mondomaine.com



En tout cas, pour moi, y a pas que GWT qui me semble compliqué....:rose: Toute cette histoire me semble être un immense capharnaum !!!!


----------

